# Profisafe - S7-1500F - Kuka - Profinet Switch Verständnisfrage



## mosci.to (8 November 2019)

Salve liebe Gemeinde,

stehe gerade mächtig auf dem Schlauch mit unserem Projekt. Versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen.

Bisher:
 Kuka KRC4 mit S7-1500 und Schunk PN Greifer via externem Switch mittels Profinet verbunden.
Der Leitrechner und anderes Kleingeraffel hängt auch noch auf dem Switch (normales Ethernet).

Jetzt soll Kuka SafeOperation via Profisafe genutzt werden.
Dafür möchte ich die normale S7-1500 durch eine S7-1500F ersetzen, die normalen E/A Module erhalten und um die Safe E/A Module erweitern.

Da unsere KRC4 keinen internen Switch hat und Kuka nur einen einzigen 900€ Siemens Switch akzeptiert, habe ich folgende Überlegung angestellt:

Die S7-1500F hat ja einen internen 2-Port Switch.
Da sie ja Profisafe kann, müsste der interne Switch ja auch geeignet sein.

Somit würde ich die KRC4 an einen Port der S7 anstöpseln (für das Profisafe) und den existierenden externen Switch an den zweiten Port der S7 (Profinet).
Damit müsste der interne Switch ja eigentlich die Profisafe Daten priorisieren (QoS), oder bin ich hier auf dem Holzweg?

Für Euer Feedback wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Moscito


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2019)

Du brauchst eigentlich für Profisafe keinen extra / eigenen Switch.
ProfiSafe ist normales Profinet.
Kann es sein, dass du ProfiSafe mit Profinet IRT verwechselst?


----------



## mosci.to (8 November 2019)

Daß Profisafe zu Profinet gehört, ist mir bekannt.
Mir wurde auf einer Kuka Schulung vermittelt, daß man im Mixbetrieb - also wenn Profisafe mit anderen Protokollen in einem Netz läuft - einen Quality of Service Switch benötigt.
Dieser priorisiert Safety Datenpakete über normale Datenpakete.
Somit kann ein hohes Datenaufkommen z.B mit normalen Profinet Teilnehmern nicht dazu führen, daß Profisafe Datenpakete verzögert zugestellt werden.

Auf der anderen Seite wird ja auch in Zeitintervallen die Profisafe Verbindung geprüft. Wenn es bei meinem geplanten Setup zu keinen Timeouts kommen sollte, dürfte ja alles bene sein.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2019)

mosci.to schrieb:


> Daß Profisafe zu Profinet gehört, ist mir bekannt.
> Mir wurde auf einer Kuka Schulung vermittelt, daß man im Mixbetrieb - also wenn Profisafe mit anderen Protokollen in einem Netz läuft - einen Quality of Service Switch benötigt.
> Dieser priorisiert Safety Datenpakete über normale Datenpakete.
> Somit kann ein hohes Datenaufkommen z.B mit normalen Profinet Teilnehmern nicht dazu führen, daß Profisafe Datenpakete verzögert zugestellt werden.
> ...



Interessante Aussage von Kuka.
Wir verwenden generell managed Switche von Siemens und dort gibt es natürlich QoS für Profinet.
Mir wäre aber neu, dass es für Profisafe ein höher priorisiertes QoS gäbe.
Macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn.
Wenn du nur "normale" Teilnehmer am Netz hast, dann solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.
Hängen Kamerasysteme mit Videostreams am Netzwerk, dann sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mosci.to (8 November 2019)

Ja - es gab einige Situationen, bei denen ich mich bei Kuka nicht besonders gut aufgehoben gefühlt habe.
Die Aussage war eben, daß nur ein bestiimmter Typ Siemens QoS Switch von Kuka akzeptiert wird.
Angesichts der Fülle an Switchen irgendwie auch verständlich.

Das mit den Kameras und Streams macht durchaus Sinn.

Am Ende ist bei einer 'normalen' Anwendung vermutlich jeder vernünftige QoS Switch ausreichend, würde ich mal vermuten.
Der Hersteller will sich hier offenbar nur absichern.


----------



## Ingmar64 (14 November 2019)

Meines Wissens kann Kuka nicht gleichzeitig PN-Master (für den Greifer) und PN-Device für die SPS. Also eventuell die S7 1500 als i-Device an den Kuka oder den Greifer über die SPS "durchschleifen".
Als Switch geht auch auch bei Profisafe jeder normale Switch, solange das Produktionsnetzwerk eben nur Profisafe/Profinet macht.


----------



## Matze001 (14 November 2019)

Kuka kann gleichzeitg Master + Slave.

Profinet läuft nur auf einem Netzwerkport - Meist die KLI.
Es ist gar kein Problem und gängige Praxis eine Netzwerkleitung zum Roboter zu ziehen und dann an einem Switch SPS, Greifer etc zu haben.
Achtung: Wenn der Switch Managed ist sollte er Profinet-Zertifiziert sein. Ist es ein "dummer" Switch funkt einem kein QoS dazwischen.

I-Device geht nicht, da Profisafe nur für den Slave-Teil des Kuka Profinet-Stacks funktioniert, sprich die SPS muss Master sein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

